
Is Chess Doomed by Artificial Intelligence? - cirkut
https://medium.com/@aubdau/is-chess-doomed-by-artificial-intelligence-fd2c7e0ceeb8
======
ksaj
That's more than a little like asking "Is Trivial Pursuit doomed by Google?"
If the objective for playing chess is to beat a computer, sure. If not, it's
game play as usual. The computer might be able to teach you how to play
better, but doom is an unlikely result unless AI finds a never-fails solution
to the game, like was easily found (by humans) for Tic Tac Toe.

